# BYC Members Appreciation Thread To BYH Members



## Wickedchicken6

With the news that BYC members may be able to go back to our site tomorrow, this is a thread for voicing our appreciation and thanking the wonderful people on BYH for being so gracious and accepting in our time of displacement. 

I feel fortunate that we have a place to go while BYC is in conversion . It's really nice to see so many friends here and know that I'm not the only one experiencing BYC withdrawal! It has been equally wonderful to meet new people...the members of BYH.

To the members of BYH...your hospitality is very much appreciated!


----------



## CTKen

I similarly share the above sentiments. I realise that it's been a little "different" for BYH members whilst coping with the BYC deluge, but all will return to normal very soon, and this episode will be reflected upon as a storm in a tea cup. 

Many thanks to BYH members for your tolerance, understanding and hospitality.


----------



## Ravyn

Absolutely very much appreciate all the BYHers for putting up with our Perfect Storm... so sorry for the mass invasion, but we really are grateful for the tolerance shown...


----------



## chickadoodles

Thank you BYH members for making us feel at home while our new home has been remodeled. You have been very kind and gracious.


----------



## Mother Hen

A big THANK YOU TO BYH and ALL IT'S MEMBERS for making our stay here so warm and welcoming but here soon we will be heading back to our own site. Hope we'll get a visit from you all.
   I know I'll be visiting here every so often just to keep building on the knowledge that I didn't know. 
  Thank you again!


----------



## chickens really

Thanks for putting up with all the clucking........
It's been nice being welcomed here....I sure can not wait to get back to the Coop though....

Thanks so much BYH.....


----------



## Miss Lydia

Big Hugs and thank you for your tolerance with us poultry folks.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Thanks to all the BYH members for not minding TOO much that we set up refugee camps here for a bit. Hope you didn't get hit by any stray spitballs


----------



## Mother Hen

Or flying food missiles- men! Who knew they were a bunch of grown up little boys!!!! Can you all play nice together today or do each and every one of you have to be put in time out for awhile? LOL


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Thanks to all the BYH members for not minding TOO much that we set up refugee camps here for a bit. Hope you didn't get hit by any stray spitballs





Mother Hen said:


> Or flying food missiles- men! Who knew they were a bunch of grown up little boys!!!! Can you all play nice together today or do each and every one of you have to be put in time out for awhile? LOL



 I missed that excitement...and I'm kinda thankful for that. Whew! 
I got enough spray back washing our poo covered lawn mowers yesterday.    Last thing I need is spitballs in my hair...lol.


----------



## Mother Hen

By the time them dog gone men were three us women was covered with food too.


----------



## Pstock44

I appreciate BYH for putting up with us. Going through withdrawals would have been horrible!

I also want to say its been great browsing through the rest of the site. Lots of great info and people here too!


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Yea BYH thanks for putting up with all us chicken fanatics Temporally. It was the warmest welcome I have had vet got from a sister site! You guys rock I'll visit for sure now and then about my bees lol. Just have a smile on us and listen to this


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thank you everyone. We do hope that you'll all keep coming on often, because it's been a lot of fun. I might actually go with you people to try and find breeders, but still stay on BYH often.


----------



## mymilliefleur

Thank you BYH members for putting up with all us crazy chicken folks, and letting us invade over here while BYC is down. Your hospitality is very much appreciated .


----------



## Poka_Doodle

If you leave I might go with you partly


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Poka_Doodle said:


> If you leave I might go with you partly


Why not? We'd love to have you


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Why not? We'd love to have you


Okay, I'm going to go. I might just change what I do there though.
But I'm not leaving BYH


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Poka_Doodle said:


> t
> Okay, I'm going to go. I might just change what I do there though.
> But I'm not leaving BYH



We'd love to have you, but BYH is awesome too!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> We'd love to have you, but BYH is awesome too!


It is. I'm going to be on both. But I'm going to change how I've been on BYC so it doesn't get me too stressed out.


----------



## IRNHIDE

Yes thank you BYH you guys are great!


----------



## BatHound

Many thanks for your hospitality BYH!


----------



## babsbag

Thank you for letting us BYH people vent a little about losing our slow going know everybody forum. You BYCers have certainly kept us on our toes. I used to be on BYC almost every day...it got me hooked on hatching eggs. And then I got goats and decided to build a dairy and the chickens have taken a side line a little. I still visit BYC now and then just to see the sites but goats are truly my life.  But I still want to raise some turkeys and recently added a few ducks. 

I will definitely check in on the new BYC site just to see what's new. Don't be a stranger over here, come back and say hello now and then.


----------



## Finnie

Poka_Doodle said:


> If you leave I might go with you partly



Do it! Do it!

Just cuz it's massive doesn't mean you have to read all of it. Just pick a few threads that interest you, and buddy up with those people.


----------



## Ravyn

Poka_Doodle said:


> It is. I'm going to be on both. But I'm going to change how I've been on BYC so it doesn't get me too stressed out.




Completely understand what you're saying!! 

Feel free to look me up, especially if you need a stress relief/venting outlet...


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL It has been a wild few days with you guys here... but in some ways it made me smile... Going from 250+ free range chickens and breeding 17 varieties down to just our old pets had me reminiscing.
I loved my poultry ... just LOVED my poultry... but goats multiply and our dairy goats had to be our focus.
Just this morning I was thinking of our first 5 BR and how comical they were, sitting on the patio furniture peeking in the windows to see what we were doing. Fond memories of so many birds. 
Our oldies will live here til the day they pass away and if we move before then they will go with us.
We still have a few turkeys and geese and a duck... they are all "lifers" too.

I hope all of you enjoy your new site!


----------



## Baymule

I started on BYC.....I got "two" laying hens and then chicken math took off. I joined the sister sites, TEG, SS, and BYH. I love my chickens! My interests expanded and so did my animals and gardening. I will always love BYC because the site launched my  interest in chickens and I learned so much there.

Ya'll have been very gracious and polite to us on BYH and we appreciate your good manners. Especially when many of you have been suffering the effects of BYC withdrawals.....I feel so sorry for the medical conditions, belly cramps
clucking with your friends
finger twitches
duck chat withdrawal
insomnia
who's hatching
loss of appetite
over eating
TV is boring
hen or roo
chicken addict
forum depression
identify colors
sexing chickens
breaking out in hives
seizures-the duck-not YOU
single comb
hairbrush confusion
crossed eyes
drooling
spasms
coffee anyone
more spasms
I heard a rumor BYC is back up--I peed myself


----------



## Latestarter

Can you just imagine how wadded up our panties would have been if all 400 thousand of you came over?  Been a pleasure sharing our space with y'all. It really wasn't bad at all.  In fact, I do believe I "herd" a few of you say you'd be staying around... That would be great, just please stick with non-chicken subjects going fwd!


----------



## Ravyn

Latestarter said:


> Can you just imagine how wadded up our panties would have been if all 400 thousand of you came over?  Been a pleasure sharing our space with y'all. It really wasn't bad at all.  In fact, I do believe I "herd" a few of you say you'd be staying around... That would be great, just please stick with non-chicken subjects going fwd!




Ok, I solemnly swear to never, ever talk chicken here on BYH... pinky swear, cross my heart, and a spit shake...


Check out my new baby!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ravyn said:


> Completely understand what you're saying!!
> 
> Feel free to look me up, especially if you need a stress relief/venting outlet...


Oh I will for sure


----------



## babsbag

We do talk chickens now and then but mostly things like "HELP...my goat got into the chicken feed, what do I do now?" or "how do I keep the goats out of the coop?"  Goats are like perpetual 2 year olds. 

We also share pictures of our new feathered friends and talk about ducks and turkeys too. We aren't anti-bird by any means, I think probably all of us own a few and most of us started with them; after all, they are the gateway animal.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02

I tip my hat to all you BYHers for putting up with us! Thank you kindly y'all! For your hospitality!


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Latestarter said:


> Can you just imagine how wadded up our panties would have been if all 400 thousand of you came over?  Been a pleasure sharing our space with y'all. It really wasn't bad at all.  In fact, I do believe I "herd" a few of you say you'd be staying around... That would be great, just please stick with non-chicken subjects going fwd!


Why no chicken subjects ??  we love our chickens!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

lilwildrabbit said:


> Why no chicken subjects ??  we love our chickens!!



I love my dogs more.  Much as I love poultry and have quite a few, I think I prefer a lot of herd animals.


----------



## Pstock44

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I love my dogs more.  Much as I love poultry and quite a few, I think I prefer a lot of herd animals.




I found this about herds:
"a large group of animals, especially hoofed mammals, that live, feed, or migrate together or are kept together as livestock.  synonyms: drove, flock, pack, fold "

See, chickens are kinda like a herd, so there's no need to hide under a chair!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Ravyn said:


> Ok, I solemnly swear to never, ever talk chicken here on BYH... pinky swear, cross my heart, and a spit shake...


Me too  (ducks were not mentioned )


----------



## Finnie

Thank you, BYH members, for your hospitality! I think I will come back from time to time.


----------



## chicki

A huge Ditto and a hug to all you BYHers giving asylum to all us BYC refugees!  Oh, and I think I have discovered a wonderful second home here!!!!  Thank you each and every one


----------



## molpet

Thank You for a place to rest while our house was painted


----------



## lilwildrabbit

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I love my dogs more.  Much as I love poultry and have quite a few, I think I prefer a lot of herd animals.


I'm actually more of a pride guy myself lol


----------



## Nifty

Wickedchicken6 said:


> With the news that BYC members may be able to go back to our site tomorrow, this is a thread for voicing our appreciation and thanking the wonderful people on BYH for being so gracious and accepting in our time of displacement.
> 
> I feel fortunate that we have a place to go while BYC is in conversion . It's really nice to see so many friends here and know that I'm not the only one experiencing BYC withdrawal! It has been equally wonderful to meet new people...the members of BYH.
> 
> To the members of BYH...your hospitality is very much appreciated!



Wow, what a super nice thread to start!

We've got amazing peeps on both communities!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Closing time. You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here! Actually you can if you want. Lol

We get to a similar place like we were during the Great Depression, I would definitely join in the chicken adventure to try and keep a chicken in every pot to go along with the rabbit in a pan.


----------



## Farmer Connie

I for one example, am enjoying the change of pace. BYC is a bit overcrowded and some of the patch holders have been rude towards me. I am settling down here in a less competitive atmosphere and enjoying the down to earth people here who work hard on raising other stock that takes time, dedication and stamina. Don't get me wrong, but I have 150 plus chickens and appreciate sharing and receiving with other poultry enthusiasts. But on the other side of the coin, rudeness is not my cup of tea. Sorry for my brutal honesty. But I am still in the wake of being personally insulted by a patch bearer.
I love BYC! & BYH.. BYH seems a little more friendlier.


----------



## Baymule

@Farmer Connie drag up a chair, have a cold glass of sweet tea, grab that wash pan of butterbeans and start shellin'. We're kinda laid back here on BYH, you'll fit right in.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Farmer Connie said:


> I for one example, am enjoying the change of pace. BYC is a bit overcrowded and some of the patch holders have been rude towards me. I am settling down here in a less competitive atmosphere and enjoying the down to earth people here who work hard on raising other stock that takes time, dedication and stamina. Don't get me wrong, but I have 150 plus chickens and appreciate sharing and receiving with other poultry enthusiasts. But on the other side of the coin, rudeness is not my cup of tea. Sorry for my brutal honesty. But I am still in the wake of being personally insulted by a patch bearer.
> I love BYC! & BYH.. BYH seems a little more friendlier.


Totally agree. I have near 60 chickens, and only one horse, but I stick to the mellow atmosphere here.


----------

